# propolis tincture



## JBG (Jul 11, 2009)

I guess you could weigh a sample before and after evaporation to get a rough
idea. I think a small percent of the propolis would be volatille after it gets into the alch. solution. 

Ohterwise what is the deal with some people being alerg. to propolis and esp. from certain types of forage environments? My bee guru assures me this is true and has the rash to prove it.


----------



## KIFCAT (Oct 26, 2009)

You could try asking your local pharmacist about what % you are producing. 

I use 40g raw propolis with 100ml 70ml white alcohol, and I can tell you, it's a strong brew and great care has to be taken with its use, and I have no idea about the % because I have no idea how much bang for your buck you get usuing raw propolis rather than clean propolis. I sieve several times.

Commercial tincture comes in different strengths. I have bought and tried them, and mine's stronger is all I know.

My cremes can bring my face out in blotches, and can give me fabulous 'bee sting' lips which collapse like a pricked balloon after 16 hours. Straight tincture, dabbed onto mozzie/spider/insect bites, clears the skin in 5 hours. Even taking 5 drops of tincture orally in 1 tsp of honey can cause blotchy skin after 5 days. These days, I find it easier to swallow a small ball (8mm diam) of the raw propolis. So, as you can see, not knowing the % strength doesn't deter my chemistry!

Would be happy to swap propolis tincture recipes with you.
KIFCAT


----------



## busy R bees (May 20, 2008)

What is propolis tincture? What do you use it for?

Thanks,
Ralph


----------



## KIFCAT (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi Ralph, when you enter 'tincture definition' in the search engine, this is just a few of the search results.

Basically, you soak X grams of propolis (mine is straight from the hive) in Y mls of at least 70% clear alcohol (or brandy if nothing else available), in a sealed glass container, keep it in a warm, dark place, shake daily for at least 10 days, then strain/sieve the solution. The ratio of X and Y is usually 1:3 or 1:4. I'm still experimenting.

As for uses, an internet search will reveal a myriad of uses for either straight tincture, or using the ticnture as an ingedient for skin cremes.

More later
kifcat

116,000 results·

Definition for tincture
- alcohol solution: a solution of a plant extract or chemical in alcohol
- tinge or colour: a tint or slight coloration
- tiny amount of something: a hint or small amount of something

Encarta World English Dictionary
tincture - definition of tincture by the Free Online Dictionary ...
tinc·ture (t ngk ch r) n. 1. A coloring or dyeing substance; a pigment. 2. An imparted color; a tint. 3. A quality that colors, pervades, or distinguishes.

www.thefreedictionary.com/tincture · Cached pagetincture - definition of tincture in the Medical dictionary - by the ...tincture /tinc·ture/ (tingk´chur) an alcoholic or hydroalcoholic solution prepared from vegetable materials or chemical substances. iodine tincture a preparation of iodine and ...

medical-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/tincture · Cached pageTincture Definition | Definition of Tincture at Dictionary.comnoun: Pharmacology a solution of alcohol or of alcohol and water, containing animal, vegetable, or ... · verb (used with object): to impart a tint or color to; tinge.

www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/tincture · Cached pagetincture definition of tincture in the Free Online Encyclopedia.tincture. 1. Pharmacol a medicinal extract in a solution of alcohol . 2. a tint, colour, or tinge . tincture [′tiŋk·chər] (materials) A dilute solution (aqueous or aqueous ...

encyclopedia2.thefreedictionary.com/tincture · Cached pagetincture - Definition of tincture at YourDictionary.comnoun. Obsolete a dye; a light color; tint; tinge; a slight admixture or infusion of some substance or quality; trace, smattering, etc. Heraldry any color, metal, or fur


----------



## organicfarmer (Sep 26, 2007)

What i understand (and how i rate mine) is how much propolis to alcohol determines the %age. So for ex. if you put 40g propolis in 200ml alcohol (roughly a little under 200g as alcohol is lighter than water but we'll consider it 200g for ease), it's called a 20% solution. Of course it is not very accurate as the strength also depends on how long you leave the 2 act together before filtering the propolis out. i have made some dark 20% and some light ones. And taste also shows that difference.
Hope it helps, but i may also get it wrong since literature on that is sparse and vague at best.


----------



## KIFCAT (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanx for you opinion, and I agree with you that the literature on line has a paucity of information about the strength.

For me, there is still the issue of how 'clean' the propolis is when used in any recipe. As I mentioned, I use absolutely raw propolis, straight off the propolis mat, firstly frozen, then pulverised (manaully bashed) which increases the area of propolis exposed to the alcohol.

There must be a way to CLEAN the propolis of some of its wax, but without heating it, and this detsroying the vital goodness, I have not found a method to separate the gunk from the propolis, but I do enjoy the little experiements I try, and love my lucious lips, though I am hesitant to give any cremes I make to any friends for fear of an abreaction. I do give interested folks a small sample of the propolis and have no negative feedback.

Any more opinions eagerly sought.


----------



## LeeB (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm interested in using propolis for it's medicinal qualities, especially to prevent colds or sore throats. Does anyone know if there is a benefit to simply taking a bit of raw propolis daily? For example, when I have my propolis trap in the freezer and then remove the small bits from the trap, could one of those small rectangular units be a 'pill' to take daily?


----------

